# Pakistan Black Cobra Babies - pics



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

Heres a few pictures of the Pakistan Black Cobras that Dave Nixon hatched out a few weeks back. They are now 2 weeks old.


----------



## Draven (Mar 7, 2009)

:2thumb:stunning

Draven


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

That makes me wanna get a DWAL they are real beauties!


----------



## Dan09 (May 28, 2009)

Wow sweet cobra:2thumb:


----------



## dober-girl (May 16, 2009)

How can something so cute be so deadly....


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Superb :2thumb: I love them at this size.


----------



## Vipera_berus (Feb 9, 2009)

Stunning mate


----------



## boids boi (Jun 6, 2009)

congrats on these stunners


----------



## lukewoolfenden (Jul 3, 2006)

dave tell everyone the truth, it's a grey ratsnake you've glued a hood onto isn't it


----------



## Gambit1993 (May 11, 2009)

:blush:wow stunning.... im in love :blush:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

lukewoolfenden said:


> dave tell everyone the truth, it's a grey ratsnake you've glued a hood onto isn't it


 
Ahh, you let the cat out of the bag now Luke!:blush:


----------



## snake rescuer (Mar 19, 2009)

how much


----------



## Azemiops (May 1, 2008)

snake rescuer said:


> how much


PM sent


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

awesome


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

there is NOTHING cuter than baby cobras, nothing!


----------



## Bradders100 (Feb 3, 2008)

Farrrrrrr too cute for their own good!!!  : victory:


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

O O O i like it, how much (just intested really), if only it could not kill you lol


----------



## jonnymoose (Mar 25, 2009)

how can something so cute kill you


----------



## photographymatt (Mar 6, 2006)

jonnymoose said:


> how can something so cute kill you


its a common myth made up by the pet industry that cobras are deadly, due to not being able to produce enough baby cobras to supply everyone who wants one!!!:-D hehe ;-)


----------

